# Penney has another ear infection



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Heather's (ARCANE) wonder cream:



> *Healthy* Ear *Recipe* (from Arcane)
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Please try this before you try anything else. You will be so happy you did, and so will your Penney


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been using this cream on Misty for the last 2 weeks and can't believe the improvement. Nothing that we used from the vet has worked as good as this cream has.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have used this on Cruiser when he has had a yeast infection and its worked great... But this time around he has bacterial/yeast and it didnt help.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks so much I will start using it tonight.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

I use Zymox Otic with Hydrocortisone. It works wonders! =D My golden had nearly constant ear infections for a while. Nothing else worked so I decided to give Zymox a try as other people had recommended it. 
You can also get it fairly cheap off of Amazon.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jean-luc had horriable ear infections on and off during his life.... I always used Betagen spray. You will need an Rx from your vet in order to get it.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been using the healthy ear recipe the past couple of days and it works like a miracle, Penny is 100% better. She doesn't even fight me to clean her ears or put it in, she knows she's getting a treat afterwards. Thanks again this stuff is wonderful.


----------

